
Show HN: Hire JavaScript - Top JavaScript Talent - eibrahim
https://www.hirejs.com/
======
eibrahim
OP: If you are interested, the tech stack is ember js + firebase and a few
lines of node for processing some firebase stuff.

Other tools used: lucky orange google analytics stripe mailchimp mandrill

Let me know what you think. Thanks.

